# Chasin' devil birds today



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Well I dunno about you guys but I am jealous


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Yep. I'd take that over my antelope hunt any day.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

There are few moments that are more satisfying than when your dog brings you a bird. Just plain awesome.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Me and the girlfriend were just talking about going for a ride. Thinking we will scout for some. If there low enough we will try to get a few. The Cool weather will be nice to hunt in. I have located about 18 guzzler locations were going to go check on to see if they are around. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

fish-n-fool said:


> Me and the girlfriend were just talking about going for a ride. Thinking we will scout for some. If there low enough we will try to get a few. The Cool weather will be nice to hunt in. I have located about 18 guzzler locations were going to go check on to see if they are around.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


If I can save you some time the answer is no.....if chukar are hanging around a guzzler this time of year it would be purely coincidental.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, you were right. Though there was sign around a couple I couldn't get a reply to the call. It was pretty windy yesterday though. It will be nice to have some snow on the ground before we head back out there. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

fish-n-fool said:


> Thanks for the reply, you were right. Though there was sign around a couple I couldn't get a reply to the call. It was pretty windy yesterday though. It will be nice to have some snow on the ground before we head back out there.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Call.....?&#129315;
You kill chukar with your boots.....!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Dang that sure is a good lookin' dog!


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

wagdog said:


> Dang that sure is a good lookin' dog!


Thank you!! I sure am happy with how she is doing!! She is only 11 months old.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

bamacpl said:


> Call.....?&#129315;
> You kill chukar with your boots.....!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL, I have a chucker call. And yes I kill all my chucker with my boots. I don't have a dog so I rely on trying to find there location with a call before I throws my boots at them.

I just moved out to tooele and I haven't hunted chuckers for about 20 years. Always a learning curve getting back into something you haven't done for a long time. Hit a few spots we did well back in the day with nothing but hundreds of acres of cheat grass. sure has changed allot.

I will find some birds just have to spend some time.

fnf


----------

